# Just Ordered WOWO Crystal Sealant - sealant test prep questions



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like WOWO has landed in the true north frozen and free, as I was able to place an order for WOWO crystal sealant and for a fairly okay price to boot! With this on the way, I'm just 1 bottle away from starting my spray sealant test (Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating). 

I just have a few questions to those that have used it, to help determine what steps I need to take to keep things fair. Is it layerable, and is there a set time between layers? I read up on their website but it's pretty "dumbed down" as far as technical information goes.

Excited to test some products again, RDX was hit recently so the paint is finally cured and ready for some polish and protection.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I applied it on top of the old formula, and have not layered, apart from the front bumper nose cone, it as I wanted to test out it's longevity, and after 8 months it is still very much in evidence on the paint.

Prep by having a very thorough decontamination and wash as once it goes on it really is on even IPA (at 50%) doesn't touch it so far,,,,

I got a small 10"sq cheap microfibre, I made it damp with tap water
a few sprays onto the applicator and two clean microfibre's for removal and away you go!

Apply in small sections (I.E split the roof into 6 or 8 sections, so about 400mm x 400mm) as it dries very quickly work it is, wipe it off buff with the second cloth and VOILA!!!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sheep,

From what I can gather the newly reformulated Crystal Sealant (V3?) has only recently been launched (in conjunction with The Rag Company as I’m sure you know), and very little is known about it with respect to application, layering etc and how it compares with the previous versions.

From watching some videos made at SEMA this year the range revisions to Wowo products would appear to have been made to make the difficult to apply products (such as Crystal Sealant) easier to apply and more user friendly for the new American and Canadian markets. The short Youtube videos made don’t give much detail either except to say it is the ‘the best yet’.

I think you’re going to be a guinea pig for the ‘new’ Crystal Sealant and I look forward to your review and findings.

Derek,

I think you may be comparing V1 and V2 of Crystal Sealant (dumpy bottle) and not the latest reformulated version that has only been on sale for a month or so (tall slim bottle).

Alan W


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cant beat a bit of crystal sealant. Shame the price has gone up so much. Truly outstanding product. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Derek Mc said:


> I applied it on top of the old formula, and have not layered, apart from the front bumper nose cone, it as I wanted to test out it's longevity, and after 8 months it is still very much in evidence on the paint.
> 
> Prep by having a very thorough decontamination and wash as once it goes on it really is on even IPA (at 50%) doesn't touch it so far,,,,
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the info. I guess I'll go through the motions and see how various applications behave.



Alan W said:


> Sheep,
> 
> From what I can gather the newly reformulated Crystal Sealant (V3?) has only recently been launched (in conjunction with The Rag Company as I'm sure you know), and very little is known about it with respect to application, layering etc and how it compares with the previous versions.
> 
> ...


Good to know! Well hopefully it's not miserable to apply if not done 100% to a T. I'll sample a few different application methods and see which ones work best for me.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello Sheep! Please let us know whether this new version is user friendly and how you find the application to be. Thanks.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

ReyIndividual said:


> Hello Sheep! Please let us know whether this new version is user friendly and how you find the application to be. Thanks.


Will do, I'll give it a proper look over before i put it in a review.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Derek,
> 
> I think you may be comparing V1 and V2 of Crystal Sealant (dumpy bottle) and not the latest reformulated version that has only been on sale for a month or so (tall slim bottle).
> 
> Alan W


Nope, it's the V3, I picked it up from the unit they are in as it was being shipped to the US in summer, in the slim tall bottle, also I do have the V2 I bought in late winter too that now is my go-to on wheels.

It is now (V3) very easy to apply over V2 where I struggled when you try to layer it, it is so hydrophobic that it actually appears to react with the paint and not actually apply, it looks as if you are just moving it about the surface and drying it off, but trust me it is incredible, as a PDR kit was unable to remove it chemically to pull out a small dent I picked up in a carpark :doublesho 50% IPA didn't look at it so I have asked them to leave it and see how long it will remain on the paint.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Derek Mc said:


> Nope, it's the V3, I picked it up from the unit they are in as it was being shipped to the US in summer, in the slim tall bottle, also I do have the V2 I bought in late winter too that now is my go-to on wheels


That explains it then! :lol: I couldn't understand how you could have been using the V3 8 months ago when it was only launched (officially) in December. 

Sounds like V3 is a major improvement on the previous versions and that is good news. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Alan W said:


> That explains it then! :lol: I couldn't understand how you could have been using the V3 8 months ago when it was only launched (officially) in December.
> 
> Sounds like V3 is a major improvement on the previous versions and that is good news. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Indeedy mine was a bottle pre-SEMA and has the old label but is the new white one, and I was not allowed to show a pic by Fraser, but honestly my friend it "IS" all that after the worst of the winter I am still staggered by the protection and I literally have done bugger all since I put it on.

I really want to detail the car but a desperately trying to hold off to see how long it lasts,,, MAN! it's torture :lol:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine should arrive today fellas so hopefully I can play around with it this weekend and put up some initial results. I emailed turtlewax about the ETA for Ceramic Spray Coating, which is supposed to arrive in March on the shelves (Amazon is charging $42 a bottle right now) so I'll hopefully have some time to get a test going between it and a couple other products that compete with one another.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've just about finished my V2 then will be grabbing one of these new bottles so look forward to your review!

Hearing it's easier to use and even more durable, should be a corker as it done 7 months on my alloys when I tested it. 300 miles per week as well!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> I've just about finished my V2 then will be grabbing one of these new bottles so look forward to your review!
> 
> Hearing it's easier to use and even more durable, should be a corker as it done 7 months on my alloys when I tested it. 300 miles per week as well!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nice! It's crazy how inexpensive it is considering it's performance. I will probably replace a lot of my sealants and waxes with this or similar products going forward, as it saves time and money for me, and also anyone that needs a detail.

Anyone want a nearly full pot of AG HD wax? Shipping alone will probably not make it worth while though haha.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Derek Mc said:


> I really want to detail the car but a desperately trying to hold off to see how long it lasts,,, MAN! it's torture :lol:


Resist, resist, resist! :lol: In the interests of durabilty trials for the DW massive. :thumb:

Much more fun detailing in the springtime anyway once the weather warms up a bit and the days start getting that bit longer. 

Alan W


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Resist, resist, resist! :lol: In the interests of durabilty trials for the DW massive. :thumb:
> 
> Much more fun detailing in the springtime anyway once the weather warms up a bit and the days start getting that bit longer.
> 
> Alan W


Oh that's what I'm here for. I have 2 cars to play with so i can leave one alone and mess about with the other.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sheep said:


> Oh that's what I'm here for. I have 2 cars to play with so i can leave one alone and mess about with the other.


Good man - we're waiting with baited breath! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Good man - we're waiting with baited breath! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Canada Post is now saying Monday Delivery, even though the package is about 15kms away from where I am right now (and has been there since last night).

I guess we'll have to wait a few more days before I get to mess with it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sheep said:


> Canada Post is now saying Monday Delivery, even though the package is about 15kms away from where I am right now (and has been there since last night).
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait a few more days before I get to mess with it.


That's annoying when it's so close ...................... yet far away. :wall:

You'll just have to amuse yourself some other way until it arrives or perhaps start the prep., if that's possible. :buffer:

I'm sure it'll be worth the wait. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Alan W said:


> That's annoying when it's so close ...................... yet far away. :wall:
> 
> You'll just have to amuse yourself some other way until it arrives or perhaps start the prep., if that's possible. :buffer:
> 
> ...


The car is fresh from a body shop roughly a month ago, so the paint is pretty bare at the moment. I did go around polishing it as they left overspray on basically every panel (even the painted ones), but I haven't put any other products down since as it's a nono with fresh paint and clear coat.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I’ve not used this; but WOWO’s own instructions say ‘....will need removing by machine polishing” / lasts upto one year etc. 

They also say good for use on all exterior parts: Paint, wheels, glass and trim. Sounds like a real wonder product (?).

If using on trim; will it react with any previously used products ie: I have two black plastic roof trims on one car that have gone slightly grey and that I always use Autofinesse Revive on. After allowing to dry - would the WOWO’s sealant likely ‘take’ going ontop if that - or would it need to go on ‘naked’ and well prepped trim only ?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

sevenfourate said:


> I've not used this; but WOWO's own instructions say '....will need removing by machine polishing" / lasts upto one year etc.
> 
> They also say good for use on all exterior parts: Paint, wheels, glass and trim. Sounds like a real wonder product (?).
> 
> If using on trim; will it react with any previously used products ie: I have two black plastic roof trims on one car that have gone slightly grey and that I always use Autofinesse Revive on. After allowing to dry - would the WOWO's sealant likely 'take' going ontop if that - or would it need to go on 'naked' and well prepped trim only ?


My direct experience of this is Yip! it would require machine removal as nothing seems to stick to it. My car has tar spots and I was staggered to see that I can flick them off with no effort, I used it on the rear screen and it sheets water at a little over 20mph when sitting in the rain. I didn't actively use it on the black plastic grilles but did on the chrome surrounds and in spring, I plan to just coat everything.

I'd never go so far as to call anything a wonder product but by god this stuff is bordering on the claim I must accept.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, it has arrived!

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

This is all that is printed for instructions, so I'm assuming that careful, coating like prep isn't required to get meaningful performance out of this. Either way, I'll play around with it and get my application and removal down pat so when it comes time to test this against some competitors it'll be performing at it's best.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The wait is over and glad to see it has arrived. 

Enjoy ‘learning’ the product and looking forward to your review. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Sheep said:


> Ok, it has arrived!
> 
> This is all that is printed for instructions, so I'm assuming that careful, coating like prep isn't required to get meaningful performance out of this. Either way, I'll play around with it and get my application and removal down pat so when it comes time to test this against some competitors it'll be performing at it's best.


I have also recently bought this although I am yet to use it. You don't need to prep like you would a coating- not from what I have seen/heard on the product. The cleaner the paint that you start with, the better it will bond. That applies to most LSPs really.

It is supposedly a half way between a coating and a regular sealant. Polymers, some sio2 resins and a siloxane. It is meant to be easy to use and I didn't see any complaints about previous versions myself.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

God news everyone! Turns out some independant online retailers are stocking the Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions line, including the spray caoting for a price that isn't crazy ($19.95 Canadian - or $0.63 US/ $0.57 Euro/pounds). I'm ordering it right now, I might get it this week but I would expect it for monday.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

It had landed!

Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating has arrived, still at work so I haven't had a chance to put it on anything yet. I am considering doing a mini shoot-out between WOWO Crystal Sealant vs this on the hood of my Prius, with a control section in between. Due to the cure times required for best performance from CSC, I might have to do this on the weekend, as I don't want to drive around for a day with tape on my hood.

Picture of the bottle and label below.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Been busy this evening, figured out a way to mark where the sections were without having tape running up my hood (mark on the cowl and just under the lip of the hood, draw a line and you have your markers).

Quick teaser pics before I put the second coat on and film/photograph.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Paint was polished back to bare with M205 by hand.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

More to come in the next few days, I'll have a dedicated thread for the test (this will be a long term test BTW).


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing how they stack up side by side.



Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Both products received their second coat last night, and were left to cure overnight in the garage before being subjected to the weather this morning. I used ONR in a clay lube dilution to wash it (2 oz to 1 gallon) before applying the second layer. This is the recommended application for Ceramic Spray Coating to achieve it's 1 year durability, but Crystal Sealant received the same treatment to keep things equal. After the ONR wash they were both feeling slick, I tried to test slickness with MFs but the shape of my hood makes it awkward to keep the results fair. For the record WOWO CS was slicker, moving it's cloth before TW CSC. After I applied the second coat I tried to re-test but the surface was grabbier than after the ONR wash, so I'll leave that until I can re-wash and test after the second 24 hour cure period.


----------

